# Therapy Goat



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have an honestly serious question. Please don't think I am joking and read everything here seriously.

I own a young Boer goat. His name is White Boy, though we call him WB or Baby. WB is probably the sweetest goat I have ever owned. He loves people, and animals. He is calm and very easily trainable and also just a very good goat.

I got the idea to train him to be a therapy animal when a family came over to buy our treadmill. They had three little girls, two could walk and the other was a baby. All under 3 years old. WB stood there, intrigued by the little girls. He let them pet his ears, his tail, his feet, his face, his belly, everywhere. Then I got popcorn, and let them feed it to him. Not ONCE did he bite ANY of them. One had a piece almost concealed in her hand and he just lipped at it till she gave it to him. 

I got the idea immediately. I researched, and I think he can become a therapy animal. He walks on harness AND collar perfect, he will stand still for unlimited amounts of time, and when on lead isn't scared by anything.

He will have to have a diaper outfit thing he will have to use instead of being potty trained. He is an outside animal so it would be impossible to potty train him. I hope that isn't a fault. We already have someone who will be working on making one once he turned a year old.

He is already fixed, and we can get him any shots he needs. But my only problem, I don't know who to contact! Should I contact Therapy Dogs International (TDI) to see if they know any organizations who would certify him or if they could possibly evaluate him themselves? I want him to become one. I know he could be one. Please help guys! Help him! and Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wanted to do this for my girl, Patti. She would be perfect. I decided against it simply because she is going to be bred and most of the time will be lactating or pregnant ... so, not ideal  I want to bring in my bottle baby, though, and maybe train our wether to give him a purpose  I think it's a fantastic idea, why not?

I'm not sure where exactly to contact, but I will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

we sell a number of our nigie goaties as therapy animals.
everyone loves them.

HTH,


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Delta Society/Pet Partners does the classes and certifications. You have to be trained too. As the animals handler you need to be tested to be sure that you can handle terminal illness. The animal must be okay with crutches, walkers, wheel chairs, etc. The animal must be kept completely away from others. Your herd must be closed. No events where he may come into contact with Tuburculosis, Listeria, etc. may be attended. 
Here's where you can get started on the courses http://www.petpartners.org/Page.aspx?pid=259


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

very difficult but very rewarding work, I really enjoyed it when I did it.


----------

